# Urgent burstner al-ko help please



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

Just reversing off a friend's driveway with hubby and friend 'spectating'. They shouted at me to stop and said something's wrong. We have a tag axle and the front wheel of the Tag was turned at a different angle to the other wheel/cambered. I pulled back forward and the wheels are straight.

My question is, are they supposed to be able to camber? We fear not.
Which could then mean that we've possibly got a broken torsion bar?

We're over an hour from home, kids need to be in bed for school and not sure what to try/do, if indeed we can do anything at all?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

It's a question of how far it moved compared to the other. Having two axles means that they compete a bit when you have lock on. Do you want to post a picture, then we can give a better opinion? Alan.


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

Rich said it cambered from top to bottom with the top leaning inwards and the bottom outwards. He took a video when I pulled off the second time at a slightly different angle but it didn't camber as far so doesn't look much on the video.
It's driving fine, no noticeable change, was no noise or snap or drop. We know our van is very low and has been since we bought it as second owners and I've researched as much as possible as to why it sits so low

Rich said wheel was about 2" out from other wheel


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

We're in a car park and have just reversed on a hard lock and I've got out and checked the tyres so I could see what he means. Yes they are cambering both sides and that seems normal to me. It's not anything like he had me imagining!

As one side is doing the opposite to the other and it's driving as beautifully as it usually does I don't think there can be a problem. I was going over a hump when reversing off friends drive which probably enhanced how it looked right?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

It's almost certainly fine i think. Personally I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Ditto - I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks guys, fab support as usual


----------

